# Fast intake manifold what size??????



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok so i was looking at the FAST 102mm with Nick Williams 102mm TB. One of my freinds clams that it will take away hp unless the car makes some big horsepower.Can someone please tell me what would be best for my car 06 ls2.
My Current mods are K&N Intake, JBA shorty heads,Underdrive pulley,full exhaust,pedders street pack 2 and a 160 Tsat. Future mods Heads/cam.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Remember that if in the future you are thinking about heads and cam that your manifold has to fit those heads. But if you do get it now you just need to tune for the added air. I don't think you will loose power. You won't get full use out of it if your fuel isn't up to par or your heads flow rate is to low. But more air with a good tune will give you some power.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No, you won't lose power. You won't gain tons of hp, and very little if any torque, but you won't lose any. Those mods are more of a multiplying factor then just being balls out brawn all on their own. They work well with bigger cams, more cubes, high flowing heads, headers, etc. In all the tests I've seen, the FAST manifold adds in the low 20s hp to a built motor (not a stock one) and the throttle body with a cai and maf adds in the high teens, again, on a built up motor, not a stock one. The bigger building block you have to begin with, when you slap a manifold and throttle body on there, the bigger gain you'd see. 

Guys down in Tampa, FL are gaining around 12 with a ported stock throttle body, ported stock manifold, and a tune. You'd be in that ball park with a tune, maybe a little higher, I wouldn't think it would be more then 20, again, that's with a tune. Look up Fasterproms - Independent LSX Tuner & Porter for GM Performace Vehicles. Something like that might be more finacially feasible for what you're trying to do. You could save your money for something more important, like a nice set of heads.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

L92/L76 head and manifold packages are really good. You can probably find those both for under 1500 and get a lot of power. I've seen 40-50+ with a cam there is even more.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Gotta love the "OMFG A 4" INTAKE WILL SLOW DOWN UR INTAKE CHARGE AND YOU LOOOZE POWERZ!11"

Saw that contagious retard disease on the Grand Am Owners Club Forums quite a bit.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah that makes sense biggers better.Thanks guys


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

It will not hurt you but you wont see much of a gain until you get more supporting mods. It will need a tune also


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't want to thread-jack but I have a similar question but with some differen factors. Right now I'm running a ported stock intake on my '05. However I do already have 225cc heads, built fuel system, cam, custom manifold/catless exhaust, and twin Garrett gt32r turbos. 
Would upsizing the intake manifold do more harm than good to my power output? I'm thinking it would cause the turbos to spool up higher in the rpm range (they hit at 3k now) or possibly run outta breath trying to flow more air. 

Eventually I want to replace all of the internals and go with the forged 6.6L stroker setup. In that case I'm sure I will have to bump up the intake and turbos. Wondering if I can do it a piece at a time of if this needs to be an all-at-once upgrade. 

Thoughts???


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FI isn't going to see the benefits of a FAST like a NA car would


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Guess I should have looked other places before just wildly posting questions (such a noob). Anyways, looks like th gains on NA and FI engines should be pretty close according to the guys at GM high performance. 

Good article to give a read if you get the chance. 
Budget LS1 Turbo Kit Test - Testing Cam and Intake Upgrades on NA and Turbo LS Combos - GM High-Tech Performance Magazine


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I read the question as bang for the buck and you will be comparing the FAST to your ported intake. Will you get some gains, ya but the gains over your ported intake will be little for the grand you spend. A grand would be a lot better off spent on the inevitable drive train upgrades that will be needed. Add up the drive shaft, half shafts, motor mounts and stubs with needed suspension parts and you better budget 3-4 grand for that.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

msclhed79 said:


> Don't want to thread-jack but I have a similar question but with some differen factors. Right now I'm running a ported stock intake on my '05. However I do already have 225cc heads, built fuel system, cam, custom manifold/catless exhaust, and twin Garrett gt32r turbos.
> Would upsizing the intake manifold do more harm than good to my power output? I'm thinking it would cause the turbos to spool up higher in the rpm range (they hit at 3k now) or possibly run outta breath trying to flow more air.
> 
> Eventually I want to replace all of the internals and go with the forged 6.6L stroker setup. In that case I'm sure I will have to bump up the intake and turbos. Wondering if I can do it a piece at a time of if this needs to be an all-at-once upgrade.
> ...


Stock intake works just fine. FI pressure negates the plenum volume and runner design. Most 1000hp FI engines still use stock intakes.


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah I can see what you are saying about "bang for the buck" but wherethe car sits right now it's gonna be costly no matter which route I take for added power. I already have half shafts and a full pedders track II suspension and a mini tub with 315s in the back. Had a bad experience with the driveshaft tho. Kept causing a leak in the tranny, had it worked over and reinstalled a couple times with no luck. Oh well, what are patchable for right?

The main reason I figured the added size for the intake would be beneficial would be to free up the airflow and cut down on turbulence, but I guess if it's pressurized then it really shouldn't be too much of a problem. Thanks for the info.


----------

